# Problem installing katzkin kit on mk5 gti



## Meaty Ochre (Jul 26, 2007)

Ok, so im working on the rear seat backs. The lower was no problem. Apparently they dont use hog rings any more the.... plastic"bars" just snap in. Sorry for my ignorance. On the seat backs the plastic bars wont stay clipped in. the diameter of them look smaller then the stock one. Just wondering if anyone had a opinion on this. Thanks alot.


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Problem installing katzkin kit on mk5 gti (Meaty Ochre)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Meaty Ochre* »_Ok, so im working on the rear seat backs. The lower was no problem. Apparently they dont use hog rings any more the.... plastic"bars" just snap in. Sorry for my ignorance. On the seat backs the plastic bars wont stay clipped in. the diameter of them look smaller then the stock one. Just wondering if anyone had a opinion on this. Thanks alot.

If it is the push lock style where the long plastic strip snaps into a channel, then you may have to take a rubber mallet and LIGHTLY hammer the channel shut either before or with the strip pushed into the channel. Put some kind of padding between the material and the mallet, like a folded cloth. Hope that you can understand what Im trying to explain to do. I couldnt really give any other advice without seeing the seat and the issue you are having.


----------



## Meaty Ochre (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Problem installing katzkin kit on mk5 gti (KDI_CUSTOMS)*

The chanel is plastic,.... sucks


----------



## Mouth (Jun 24, 2009)

i did 2 mk5 with katzkins within the last year and i still cant figure out your explanaton.. throw up a pic


----------



## Meaty Ochre (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: (Mouth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mouth* »_i did 2 mk5 with katzkins within the last year and i still cant figure out your explanaton.. throw up a pic

ok, i will tomorrow. Its the plastic clips that are in the foam, the plastic rails on the upholstry wont stay clipped in to them


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: (Meaty Ochre)*

It sounds like you are saying that the interior plastic pieces arent staying clipped. If so, have you looked at the old ones versus the new? There may be something missing on the new ones like a slit for the clip to pop through and hold the plastic strip down.


----------



## Meaty Ochre (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: (KDI_CUSTOMS)*

the oem ones are bigger in diameter


----------



## Meaty Ochre (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: (Meaty Ochre)*

is there anyway i can beef it up a little?


----------



## Meaty Ochre (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Problem installing katzkin kit on mk5 gti (Meaty Ochre)*

about how much would isntall be if i brought it to your shop? As in, ill bring the seats there


----------



## Mouth (Jun 24, 2009)

i can do it.. but im sure you dont want to come up to jersey


----------



## Meaty Ochre (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: (Mouth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mouth* »_i can do it.. but im sure you dont want to come up to jersey

depends on how cheap haha


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Problem installing katzkin kit on mk5 gti (Meaty Ochre)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Meaty Ochre* »_about how much would isntall be if i brought it to your shop? As in, ill bring the seats there

How many seats do you need done? What is already apart?
I usually charge about $400-$600 to install a full set of aftermarket covers (Front and Rear seats). Give me a call at 410 679 3112.
One solution for the issue may be to cut the old listings off and sew them to the new covers.


----------



## Meaty Ochre (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Problem installing katzkin kit on mk5 gti (KDI_CUSTOMS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KDI_CUSTOMS* »_
How many seats do you need done? What is already apart?
I usually charge about $400-$600 to install a full set of aftermarket covers (Front and Rear seats). Give me a call at 410 679 3112.
One solution for the issue may be to cut the old listings off and sew them to the new covers.

Thats what i was thinking. Would it be cheaper with the seats out of the car? The rear back rest would need to be done and then both front seats. the rear lower is already done.


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Problem installing katzkin kit on mk5 gti (Meaty Ochre)*

Having the seats out doesnt effect the price. Once I see what Im working with, I can adjust the price accordingly.


----------



## Meaty Ochre (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Problem installing katzkin kit on mk5 gti (KDI_CUSTOMS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KDI_CUSTOMS* »_Having the seats out doesnt effect the price. Once I see what Im working with, I can adjust the price accordingly.

cool. ill have to stop up one day soon. are you guys usually pretty booked up?


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Problem installing katzkin kit on mk5 gti (Meaty Ochre)*

Everything is by appointment. I can make some time to take a look at your stuff. Just call ahead to schedule something with me.


----------

